# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  New FAL waiting time

## bombtrack

Hi everyone. Im new on the forum and possibly not good in navigation through the topics, so redirect me if topic like this already exists.
The story is prosaic and probably common.
Ive applied for FAL last year (March 2021), then been contacted via email and advised to book my firearms safety course. Ive completed and passed that course. And after that its been almost 17 months of waiting. 
I emailed to FAL commission pretty much every month since begging of this year and all emails look the same( with a bit different wording): your application is being prepared for vetting and once its done your file will be passed to betters for interview. So, what that means exactly? 
Can anyone help me with a bit of info about real situation? How long it takes? May I think or dream to have my license this year? What I should do to maybe speed them up a bit? 
Thanks a lot.

----------


## Ingrid 51

Put your feet up for two years as my neighbours son did.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

My renewal took 6 months and 1 day. A lot depends on staffing at your local police office,  but the wait times are a matter of interest to ACT,  as promised were made in parliament regarding the waiting times. Good luck, welcome, and hang in there!

----------


## Cordite

In the meanwhile...

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...igeons+rabbits

----------


## MB

How far in advance can you apply? My renewal isn't due until 2025, but starting to get twitchy!

----------


## bombtrack

> Put your feet up for two years as my neighbours son did.


Yeah. I heard about work years.
Im just curious where is a limit? Why two years? Why not 1,5 or 3 for example?
And there is no database to check your application status? Or maybe there is?

----------


## johnd

@MB I did exactly that...mine expires 2023 only took 2 months or so and I now have my crispy new license. But they will short change your expiry date.... my new one goes to 2032. I guess they can only do it in 10 years blocks. Still glad I did it early. Especially when they rejig to 5 yr renewals 
down the line to keep us all safe.

----------


## viper

Two years for a renewal according to a guy I know who is waiting.
Totally unacceptable , definitely pays to plan well ahead.

----------


## bombtrack

What can you suggest me to do? So far Im just email them once a month and ask the same question? Should I carry on this practice or stop to, maybe,Not piss them off? Or maybe someone can suggest me where to find the phone number? I live in Templeton, and there is no police station there? So where might be my local firearm officer? Thanks

----------


## Ranger 888

Email the Minister of Police- he needs to know what's happening (or not happening).

----------


## Cyclops

> What can you suggest me to do? So far I’m just email them once a month and ask the same question? Should I carry on this practice or stop to, maybe,Not piss them off? Or maybe someone can suggest me where to find the phone number? I live in Templeton, and there is no police station there? So where might be my “local” firearm officer? Thanks


Contact your local MP (or a local opposition MP) - ask them to help you. 
Contact Act MP Nicole McKee .

----------


## bombtrack

Thanks a lot. Ill try. And hopefully itll work.

----------


## Happy Jack

Took my work colleague just over 2 years for his FAL it was for the first time and not a renewal

----------


## Mooseman

> @MB I did exactly that...mine expires 2023 only took 2 months or so and I now have my crispy new license. But they will short change your expiry date.... my new one goes to 2032. I guess they can only do it in 10 years blocks. Still glad I did it early. Especially when they rejig to 5 yr renewals 
> down the line to keep us all safe.


That's pretty much in line as what i was told by our local firearms officers. It seems that the BOP area is on about a 3-4 month turn around, I was told also that it depends on how quickly PHQ get the files out to the officers. Not sure if that is the case with new licences but that was for renewals.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

If government agencies were actual real businesses where they had to perform for their bread and butter then a lot of heads would roll. No accountability for piss poor service is the problem here so nobody gives a shit about making anything happen in a timely manner. It's the same across the board, IRD, Immigration NZ etc they're all the same, completely useless and foster a culture of being lazy useless pricks by not holding anyone to account for services they are supposed to be providing . They can claim they're understaffed and overworked all they like and the day I see they stop sending out hundreds of officers for the sole purpose of gathering revenue on the roads then I may be inclined to see some truth in that old chestnut but untill that day it's very clearly just complete incompetence and possibly an actual concentrated effort to make hunters and shooters give up and put it in the too hard basket. Immigration are the same, IRD are the same and I'm sure many other government agencies are also you are left believing that there is no other explanation for their lack of competence than an effort to make you give up or they are just actually completely mismanaged  with zero accountability for poor performance

----------


## madjon_

Banana Republic.

----------


## madjon_

13 an a half months.
Dear Firearms Licence Holder,



Thank you for notifying Police about your change of address for your firearms licence within the past 12 months



We have updated your details in our system.



Police may complete a security check in the future to ensure you are complying with your obligations under the Arms Act.



We have included the link below to the firearms security guidelines.

----------


## Hayden C

> Hi everyone. I’m new on the forum and possibly not good in navigation through the topics, so redirect me if topic like this already exists.
> The story is prosaic and probably common.
> I’ve applied for FAL last year (March 2021), then been contacted via email and advised to book my firearms safety course. I’ve completed and passed that course. And after that it’s been almost 17 months of waiting. 
> I emailed to FAL commission pretty much every month since begging of this year and all emails look the same( with a bit different wording): “your application is being prepared for vetting and once it’s done your file will be passed to betters for interview”. So, what that means exactly? 
> Can anyone help me with a bit of info about real situation? How long it takes? May I think or dream to have my license this year? What I should do to maybe speed them up a bit? 
> Thanks a lot.


I see your in CHCH

My experience here is the arms office is very quick to email you back when you email then stating how busy they, are but seem very reluctant to actually do anything. 

I’ve been waiting 18 months for them to inspect my safe in my new house & coming up 7 months now on a licence renewal application. 

It doesn’t stop there either – last time I moved house I was asked to ‘describe my security’ as they couldn’t (and didn’t) bother coming to inspect it in the 3 years I was there! 

I’m considering approaching my local MP about it as these guys seem so frustratingly incompetent.

----------


## Kelton

> How far in advance can you apply? My renewal isn't due until 2025, but starting to get twitchy!



Renewals are quick even quicker if your expiring soon

----------


## Kelton

> Two years for a renewal according to a guy I know who is waiting.
> Totally unacceptable , definitely pays to plan well ahead.



They prioritise renewals especially if yours is near expiring iv just being a reference late last week and asked why my friends was so darn quick. Mine also was 6 weeks max  from application to new licence in mail

----------


## 308

> Renewals are quick even quicker if your expiring soon


Sorry I disagree

Applied 2.5 months before end of license and now I have no license, has been several weeks now

They took one calendar year to do my last endorsement which was around 3 years ago

Couldn't find their own arse with both hands

----------


## Kelton

Bugger mine was a year ago now and the interviews were face to face the one I referenced for last week was via a webcam which I imagen speeds things up a ton to she specifically said she was rushing his threw because it was due to expire

----------


## timattalon

> Sorry I disagree
> 
> Applied 2.5 months before end of license and now I have no license, has been several weeks now
> 
> They took one calendar year to do my last endorsement which was around 3 years ago
> 
> Couldn't find their own arse with both hands


I know of a dealer with endorsements whose yearly renewal has expired before its issue date......TWICE.

----------


## towel

When I first got my license in 2017 it took only 3 weeks for someone to check my storage and another 3 weeks for the license to arrive.
Are these long waiting time a new thing or was it like this 5 years ago and I just got lucky? Unbelievable that a renewal can take years.
I only got the license back then because a friend who was running a hunting business told me to get it before they making it harder.
Glad I did from what I hear, although it took me 5 years to get my own first rifle.

----------


## mikee

> Sorry I disagree
> 
> Applied 2.5 months before end of license and now I have no license, has been several weeks now
> 
> They took one calendar year to do my last endorsement which was around 3 years ago
> 
> Couldn't find their own arse with both hands


even if they had both hands already on it.

----------


## Gruntled

In Hamilton, applied for renewal in February, still waiting. I did the email check that they have it and got a reply the following day. Can but hope at this point, mine expires November.

----------


## MB

> Banana Republic.


Technically, a banana constitutional monarchy, but give it time!

----------


## Russian 22.

> Technically, a banana constitutional monarchy, but give it time!


I can't wait to have not one, not two but three votes. one for party, one for local mp and one for a president. if i were younger i'd have hope the whole system would be rejigged but i fear not.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

I have a friend who is still waiting for a renewal 
He applied with plenty of time like they say
His license expired a few months ago and so his firearms have gone on Holiday at a mates place as per the new requirements 
Still no sign of it being close 

I’ve been told unsure if it’s true 
They aren’t even prosessing new licenses at the moment and focus on the backlog of renewal’s

----------


## bombtrack

Yes. I agree. However my wife and I dealt with Immigration NZ and surprisingly never had problems, but it was 5 years ago. I know that people now have to wait a lot. To be honest don't know how it is now, but when we were applying for residency, Immigration NZ website offered you to make an profile and private cabinet sort of thing where you can track progress with your application. Police website doesn't have such a service. Or it does and I can't find it?

----------


## 308

> When I first got my license in 2017 it took only 3 weeks for someone to check my storage and another 3 weeks for the license to arrive.
> Are these long waiting time a new thing or was it like this 5 years ago and I just got lucky? Unbelievable that a renewal can take years.
> I only got the license back then because a friend who was running a hunting business told me to get it before they making it harder.
> Glad I did from what I hear, although it took me 5 years to get my own first rifle.


Hi and welcome to the site

Yes your mate was right and you got in at a good time

I waited a year for my endorsement and that was 2 years ago
Waiting now 3+ months and license ran out a month or so back

If I did it again I would go one whole year early

They just don't give a fuck about us

What do I pay tax for again?

----------


## Black Rabbit

> If government agencies were actual real businesses where they had to perform for their bread and butter then a lot of heads would roll. No accountability for piss poor service is the problem here so nobody gives a shit about making anything happen in a timely manner. It's the same across the board, IRD, Immigration NZ etc they're all the same, completely useless and foster a culture of being lazy useless pricks by not holding anyone to account for services they are supposed to be providing . They can claim they're understaffed and overworked all they like and the day I see they stop sending out hundreds of officers for the sole purpose of gathering revenue on the roads then I may be inclined to see some truth in that old chestnut but untill that day it's very clearly just complete incompetence and possibly an actual concentrated effort to make hunters and shooters give up and put it in the too hard basket. Immigration are the same, IRD are the same and I'm sure many other government agencies are also you are left believing that there is no other explanation for their lack of competence than an effort to make you give up or they are just actually completely mismanaged  with zero accountability for poor performance


Before 2018, and before this Covid, things relates to govt services are much more faster. My FAL only took less than three months in AKl, but it `s also depends on where you are, like my friend in Qtown, he applied in 2014 and he waited for 7 months. They said, they want to reopen and quick recovery from post covid period, but their acts are on the contrary. Last month, I checked with INZ to see the current wait time for Entrepreneur Work Visa since I still have my sound biz plan in NZ. Well, it `s 29 months, good job.

----------


## Black Rabbit

> In the meanwhile...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...igeons+rabbits


Yeah, I play catapult since I was child, mostly for sparrow hunting. Still try to figure out the best aiming technique of using heaver rubber band say 7lbs, to shoot out of 25 meters. But, new equipment has made catapult hunting much easier, like what I saw the other day from video, laser aiming assistance; guided launch tube for steel shots; compound loading mechanism design....etc, accurate rage can be out 40 meters.

----------


## bombtrack

> Contact your local MP (or a local opposition MP) - ask them to help you. 
> Contact Act MP Nicole McKee .


Emailed Nicole McKee last night. Hopefully shell read my email and something will change. Thanks for the advice.

----------


## bombtrack

Very nervous and worried now. all those shootings and gang things happening at the moment really untying authorities hands to delay processing.

----------


## Sasquatch

> Very nervous and worried now. all those shootings and gang things happening at the moment really untying authorities hands to delay processing.


Don't give them an excuse. They can do both.

----------


## no1_49er

In another jurisdiction, where there have been similar problems with licensing delays, this happened. https://ozgunlobby.com/t/qld-pta-lic...ys-update/4008 
Don't count on something similar happening here though.

----------


## Finnwolf

> In another jurisdiction, where there have been similar problems with licensing delays, this happened. https://ozgunlobby.com/t/qld-pta-lic...ys-update/4008 
> Don't count on something similar happening here though.



I noticed they are called ‘Weapons’ Licensing Branch..hmm.

----------


## Eat Meater

I applied in Sept 2021 and got it in August. They've hired a bunch of new temporary staff until Jan 2022 to clear the backlog. My interviewer suggested my wife applies now to ensure she has the best chance of being part of that backlog that's cleared. 
Fingers crossed for you.

----------


## cambo

My sons FAL from application to arrival took nearly 2 yrs.
Mate of mine who acted as a reference for my son,  his renewal took less than 2 mths.
He gave the vettor his application when he was being interviewed for my sons application. 

Out of interest, the vettor was contracted to nzp to sort out the renewals and new  applications from as far back as 2018...

----------


## No.3

Mate just dropped off his rifles - he's had his application in for a year and thought he would be sweet once they announced the extension to firearms licences that were expiring due to the issues from Covid lockdowns.  No such luck, a year of extension and still no joy.  Quite useless.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

@cambo - some applications drag on because they are incomplete, or there are queries. The vettor discussed this briefly,  and I could really feel his frustration. The other thing that really gets to them is when your life priorities aren't aligned with theirs,  and they get last minute cancellations, for ridiculous reasons. My vettor said he can do 8 interviews a day. He has had days where 7 of those cancelled on him. Those 7 need to be rebooked,  so more delays. I'd be happy for them to stay at the back of the queue.

----------


## cambo

> @cambo - some applications drag on because they are incomplete, or there are queries. The vettor discussed this briefly,  and I could really feel his frustration. The other thing that really gets to them is when your life priorities aren't aligned with theirs,  and they get last minute cancellations, for ridiculous reasons. My vettor said he can do 8 interviews a day. He has had days where 7 of those cancelled on him. Those 7 need to be rebooked,  so more delays. I'd be happy for them to stay at the back of the queue.


They also only booking in interviews between the hrs of 8 -5 mon -fri.
Previous vettors have done hrs that more fitted in with applicants.

----------


## mikee

8-5 monday-friday. Im alway at work then!

----------


## Eat Meater

> They also only booking in interviews between the hrs of 8 -5 mon -fri.
> Previous vettors have done hrs that more fitted in with applicants.


 Depends on how much you want it,  and how good a mate your referee is I guess. My interviewer was one of the contractors brought in for the backlog. She said she never thought she'd end up working for the police again,  but enjoyed the work. Getting out and meeting new people

Identify your target beyond doubt,  because you never miss and I'll be missed

----------


## No.3

It's a bit of a bugger if your work means you have to shut a site down for a day to get the interview done taking out five others from working.  Got another mate in that position, he's only been contacted once at fairly short notice and he was only offered one time on one day.  Unfortunately he was in the other island working and just couldn't get back even if he wanted too.  He's gone to the back of the line he thinks, still waiting for a call back.  Can understand how the physical interviews can be quite difficult to fit in around when people are available but it's only going to get more time consuming to do things with the workload for their pet registry.  There has to be a better way to sort this stuff out without being as rigid as the admin system is trying to be now...

----------


## 10-Ring

Some vettors are rostered on to work weekends. I haven't heard of any that are limited to not working after 5 pm. Although, winter time is hard on vettors that work rural areas in the evening. Missing letterbox numbers and rainy nights trying to find the right address can't be much fun. 

If you want your licence renewed then you're going to have to be prepared to make the time available. It's only once in 10 years. Applicants that expect everything to work in their favour is being unrealistic and unreasonable.

----------


## Quackers

The lady that vetted me for mates the other month said if she knew I wanted to do a weekend or after work she would do as she was local to me. Really nice lady. She mentioned that the applicant should get free trigger locks issued by the interviewer but the nz police don't have them yet. I asked if she knew what trigger locks were. But she didn't. I was happy to show her some I had so at least she was clued up. The vetters get a hard time but they are only doing there job. They do have lives outside of normal work hours like the rest of us.

----------


## erniec

What is the licence valid for friends young fella got his for only 5 years.

----------


## Quackers

The first one is 5 years I believe then after that it's 10

----------


## erniec

Had a read online arms code etc and what I found said valid for 10 years.
Will check with him and confirm that it was for 5 years he did show it to me but will check again.
Pretty sure expiry was 2023 when it should have been 2028.
Mind you I had a renewal one time that had wrong dates on the card.

----------


## Eat Meater

> The first one is 5 years I believe then after that it's 10


Can confirm

Sent from my SM-G780G using Tapatalk

----------


## No.3

> Some vettors are rostered on to work weekends. I haven't heard of any that are limited to not working after 5 pm. Although, winter time is hard on vettors that work rural areas in the evening. Missing letterbox numbers and rainy nights trying to find the right address can't be much fun. 
> 
> If you want your licence renewed then you're going to have to be prepared to make the time available. It's only once in 10 years. Applicants that expect everything to work in their favour is being unrealistic and unreasonable.


Still, I stand by the statement I made earlier - couple of days notice when you aren't in the same island isn't the most user friendly for planning purposes.  Nice that they are trying to get things through I guess, but just as they have lives that are busy and it can be hard juggling things at short notice...  Especially when it's months or years after the application when you get the initial contact.  If you made application, got phone call in a couple of days while the work and life things are fresh in your head it would be a lot easier.  I'm well not sure what you mean by applicants expecting everything to work in their favour is unrealistic and unreasonable - any other renewal in the country appears to be processed in a week or less including CoC's, technical registrations, maritime and aviation once medicals and details are sorted, so I'm left wondering how Police can get it so badly stuffed up.  It would seem to be a case of unrealistic expectations combined with chronic underinvestment in resourcing and equipping has just bitten one too many times and the end result is a completely nonfunctional system.

----------


## mikee

> If you want your licence renewed then you're going to have to be prepared to make the time available. It's only once in 10 years. Applicants that expect everything to work in their favour is being unrealistic and unreasonable.


Whats wrong with expecting the service to accommodate your situation?? Its bad enough that unlike every other licence which continues to remain valid until your renewal is issued (or otherwise) once your FAL expires you are forced to accommodate your personal property with others at your risk  and can no longer go about your hobby as before.

Its police incompetence that causes the delays not generally the licence holder. Most of us apply well in advance to circumvent such incompetence and yet........................there it is

----------


## Allgood

> Whats wrong with expecting the service to accommodate your situation?? Its bad enough that unlike every other licence which continues to remain valid until your renewal is issued (or otherwise) once your FAL expires you are forced to accommodate your personal property with others at your risk  and can no longer go about your hobby as before.
> 
> Its police incompetence that causes the delays not generally the licence holder. Most of us apply well in advance to circumvent such incompetence and yet........................there it is


Licenses are required for a whole bunch of activities......
Drivers licence
health and beauty
markets
 mobile trading
 brothels
 alcohol
 food
 funeral director
 campground
 home based businesses
 rubbish and waste  businesses
gambling
pilots
skippers
commercial fishing
transport
etc etc etc just to name a few

Most of those activities involve some risk to the public and some of them have the consequence of injuring or killing the population.
Most of them also require similar vetting to what is required for a firearms licence.
They also require relicencing from time to time.
The relicencing of these is straightforward and is done efficiently and quickly.

Society would come to a standstill very quickly if they were dealt with in the same way that FAL's are dealt with in regards to time delays.... 
Imagine not being able to drive for 12 mths, or buy alcohol or fish, get rid of rubbish, fly anywhere, bury your relatives, get your hair cut, catch a bus or train, build a house etc etc etc.....

----------


## Bol Tackshin

Don't forget about Controlled Substance Licences, HSNO Certified Handlers,  Growsafe applicators...

----------


## GDMP

Most licenses are really about revenue gathering......rather than because there is really any real need for them.

----------


## Allizdog

Nice Mckee should be all over this. It's been going on too long.

----------


## No.3

Yep to that.  If an agency administrating can't do the job leading to people being heavily adversely affected when they have taken all practicable steps to comply, then the agency should either extend the licences indefinitely until they can deal with it or admit they can't and step away from administrating it.  The fact that this hasn't happened has made it into a government competence issue now.

----------


## 308

> Some vettors are rostered on to work weekends. I haven't heard of any that are limited to not working after 5 pm. Although, winter time is hard on vettors that work rural areas in the evening. Missing letterbox numbers and rainy nights trying to find the right address can't be much fun. 
> 
> If you want your licence renewed then you're going to have to be prepared to make the time available. It's only once in 10 years. Applicants that expect everything to work in their favour is being unrealistic and unreasonable.


Margaret who is assigned to vetting my license only works 8-5

I had to take time off with one day's warning and make myself available for this rigmarole and they still haven't got their shit together
They took a year to do my collector's pre--covid so covid is no excuse

If you don't think that the police have some sort of vendetta going against us then it has to be plain utter incompetence on their part and I'm fed up with their bullshit excuses

----------


## Allizdog

I mean Nicole Mckee. Bloody auto correct.

----------


## 10-Ring

A firearms licence consists of three interviews for a a standard A-Cat licence. 4 interviews for a B-Cat, C-Cat and D-Cat licence. You have referee's that cancel at the last minute because it doesn't suit themselves and that delays the whole process. You have applicants that have no security  installed because they don't intend to buy a rifle but want to borrow a mate's rifle. Previous to all this the applicant and his referee's have to have the Arms Officer process the application and prepare the interview documents for the vetting officer/s specific to the applicant and each referee. Then then once all the interviews are completed along with the recommendations from the vettor/s and returned to the Arms Officer for approval or not. The file may then be requested for an audit. It's not a driver licence or a passport. 

Obviously, certain districts in the country are not performing as well as they should for whatever reason and that is rightly completely unacceptable and frustrating for applicant's in those areas. However, the pressure is now being applied to said areas by the new Firearms Regulatory Unit who are trying to get all areas up to speed and completely consistent across the country.

----------


## 308

> A firearms licence consists of three interviews for a a standard A-Cat licence. 4 interviews for a B-Cat, C-Cat and D-Cat licence. You have referee's that cancel at the last minute because it doesn't suit themselves and that delays the whole process. You have applicants that have no security  installed because they don't intend to buy a rifle but want to borrow a mate's rifle. Previous to all this the applicant and his referee's have to have the Arms Officer process the application and prepare the interview documents for the vetting officer/s specific to the applicant and each referee. Then then once all the interviews are completed along with the recommendations from the vettor/s and returned to the Arms Officer for approval or not. The file may then be requested for an audit. It's not a driver licence or a passport. 
> 
> Obviously, certain districts in the country are not performing as well as they should for whatever reason and that is rightly completely unacceptable and frustrating for applicant's in those areas. However, the pressure is now being applied to said areas by the new Firearms Regulatory Unit who are trying to get all areas up to speed and completely consistent across the country.


What a load of weasel piss

This "police force" couldn't clear out a bunch of smelly tinfoil hats off the lawn of parliament,
Couldn't secure a database in Auckland instead leaving out a laundry list of FAL details for crooks to steal
and now people like you are making apologies for their utter shambles of a job they are pretending to do in terms of licensing

If I was as crap at my job as the police are at licensing I should rightly expect to get fired

So what accountability do we have?

Hand out a license to Tarrant without checking that his mates knew him beyond gaming forums? - Oh, the office was under pressure
Lose a whole lot of people's FAL details in a burglary in a police station? - No further action will be taken
Wanting to take photos and details of young maori kids like some kind of weirdo pervs? - oh that's completely normal

The fact that these eedjits couldn't organise a fuck in a whorehouse and absolutely nobody up and down the length of the country gets made responsible for this shitshow is appalling

The police need some serious reform and it needs to start at the top

----------


## 10-Ring

> What a load of weasel piss
> 
> This "police force" couldn't clear out a bunch of smelly tinfoil hats off the lawn of parliament,
> Couldn't secure a database in Auckland instead leaving out a laundry list of FAL details for crooks to steal
> and now people like you are making apologies for their utter shambles of a job they are pretending to do in terms of licensing
> 
> If I was as crap at my job as the police are at licensing I should rightly expect to get fired
> 
> So what accountability do we have?
> ...


I understand that but it hasn't got anything to do with what I was referring re. the Arms Safety and Cotrol entity and the Arms Officers and vettors who  now come under their control. They're at least trying to expedite renewal and new license applications.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Oh my...two years of waiting, and 3 times of interview for A-Cat...my license arrived only took 3 months from application in Akl, one interview with two referees, my wife was not there with me, thus I will need to provide third referee. Maybe is because the third referee is very persuasive and reliable more than just a friend I knew, who knows but it was very fast.

----------


## 308

> I understand that but it hasn't got anything to do with what I was referring re. the Arms Safety and Cotrol entity and the Arms Officers and vettors who  now come under their control. They're at least trying to expedite renewal and new license applications.


But they aren't really trying, are they?

If they were trying they would have identified their errors and fixed them and yet their mistakes persist and grow larger. That is my point - they are either hostile or incompetent and because I am charitable i prefer to think of plod's approach to FAL owners as incompetent

They are a public service branch that has failed providing a service and are in need of reforming until they do

----------


## Sasquatch

It goes far beyond just incompetence. It is deliberate obstruction for a given & paid for right. 

There is clear evidence this is a global trend if you can read outside of our jurisdiction.

----------


## Tommy

> I understand that but it hasn't got anything to do with what I was referring re. the Arms Safety and Cotrol entity and the Arms Officers and vettors who  now come under their control. They're at least trying to expedite renewal and new license applications.


I know someone who has been waiting 18 months, it's an inexcusable shitshow

----------


## Tommy

> But they aren't really trying, are they?
> 
> If they were trying they would have identified their errors and fixed them and yet their mistakes persist and grow larger. That is my point - they are either *hostile* or incompetent and because I am charitable i prefer to think of plod's approach to FAL owners as incompetent
> 
> They are a public service branch that has failed providing a service and are in need of reforming until they do


It's deliberate, clear as day.

----------


## Kelton

Mate just got his done in 3 months including some mumbo jumbo he had to get via a mail from the uk because he lived their for a couple of years pretty good

----------


## 10-Ring

> I know someone who has been waiting 18 months, it's an inexcusable shitshow


Just because some districts are underperorming for whatever reason/s doesn't mean all districts are. I know the area I live in has a 3-4 month turnaround. Of course that is dependent any referee's living in my district or one that has interviews done promptly.

----------


## 308

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potemkin_village

----------


## Bill999

> @cambo - some applications drag on because they are incomplete, or there are queries. The vettor discussed this briefly,  and I could really feel his frustration. The other thing that really gets to them is when your life priorities aren't aligned with theirs,  and they get last minute cancellations, for ridiculous reasons. My vettor said he can do 8 interviews a day. He has had days where 7 of those cancelled on him. Those 7 need to be rebooked,  so more delays. I'd be happy for them to stay at the back of the queue.


even long before covid just calling up and asking what the progress of your application would speed it along

----------


## bigbear

> Just because some districts are underperorming for whatever reason/s doesn't mean all districts are. I know the area I live in has a 3-4 month turnaround. Of course that is dependent any referee's living in my district or one that has interviews done promptly.


Even 3 or 4 months is a joke really. I can understand if you have naughty boy/girl but for most that have ticked all the boxes and all the paper work filled in, referees in the same town it should be max 8 weeks. And i mean max. I have always made my referees people that are easy to contact

----------


## Tommy

> Just because some districts are underperorming for whatever reason/s doesn't mean all districts are. I know the area I live in has a 3-4 month turnaround. Of course that is dependent any referee's living in my district or one that has interviews done promptly.


I mean, thinking 3-4 months is acceptable.... I got security clearances and referee interviews for my last job in under 2 weeks. What's really that different? Some people have been waiting over 2 years. Another mate has started it 3 times, they just lost the paperwork a couple times. Like I said, shitshow

----------


## Slug

Changes to the ACT maybe coming...again?

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/poli...cence-renewals

----------


## Finnwolf

> Changes to the ACT maybe coming...again?
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/poli...cence-renewals


Good shit - but I’m not holding my breath waiting for any improvement.

----------


## vulcannz

Careful what you wish for with Cindy and co.

----------


## jpurdon

Just an update from someone (me) in the process currently:
June 2021 - Application submitted
November 2021 - Firearms safety course completed
September 2022 - Called up to change my reference from my partner because they are overseas until mid Jan 2023. Was told that they HAD to be my next of kin reference and that I will be unable to have my interviews/inspection until she is back so now im waiting till Jan 2023 minimum. 
He also said that its unlikely they'll even get to me by then as my files is with the 'historic files team' who are still processing renewals not new applications (Christchurch based). 
I also have a mate who submitted application in Feb 2022 and still no interviews...

So looks like ill be about 2 years before i get my license... till then I will have to keep dragging mates out with a FAL just so I can go hunting haha

----------


## small_caliber

> They also only booking in interviews between the hrs of 8 -5 mon -fri.
> Previous vettors have done hrs that more fitted in with applicants.


This is obviously set up to discourage and put hurdles in front of the citizens of New Zealand from getting or renewing their firearms license.
The police have a monoply on issuing and vetting for firearms licenses, if there was competition for this service the waiting times and flexibility to accommodate applicants and referees would be much better. This is a public service that is funded by the taxpayer and applicants.
The previous system where vetters carried out some interviews in the evenings worked, especially for those that worked for a living.

With the millions police have been allocated they should have this sorted by now, but no they haven't, the only conclusion is arrogance, incompetence and an agenda to reduce the number of firearms license holders

Think about the 10 year licensing renewal bell curve, 43,000 firearms license renewals in a year, if they are all a cat licenses that is 129,000 hours, that is 16,125 x 8 hour days, now add in inspecting the security time and any additional interviews for B cat etc 1 hour per interview.

Then add the 5 year renewals into that mix waiting times for renewals are going to get even worse

----------


## JustAnotherSpearo

Took 13months for me to get my gun license(new application) waikato based, got it midway through last month. My mate who i usually go with put his renewal in 9months ago and still hasnt got his FAL. I was cheeky abd told the firearms officer that my referee is awaiting his interview for his renewal so they did 2 birds 1 stone..

----------


## Tall kiwi

> Just an update from someone (me) in the process currently:
> June 2021 - Application submitted
> November 2021 - Firearms safety course completed
> September 2022 - Called up to change my reference from my partner because they are overseas until mid Jan 2023. Was told that they HAD to be my next of kin reference and that I will be unable to have my interviews/inspection until she is back so now im waiting till Jan 2023 minimum. 
> He also said that its unlikely they'll even get to me by then as my files is with the 'historic files team' who are still processing renewals not new applications (Christchurch based). 
> I also have a mate who submitted application in Feb 2022 and still no interviews...
> 
> So looks like ill be about 2 years before i get my license... till then I will have to keep dragging mates out with a FAL just so I can go hunting haha


Similar boat as your friend for me. Application submitted Jan '22. Safety course completed March '22. Still no calls.

----------


## HCPC

I was waiting 22 months, so I went into the firearms office and had a chat. They gave me a number of the backlog team in Wtgn...once I called them I had my license in about 5 weeks. Still just shy of 2 years. A total joke really. I think a 'polite squeaky wheel' works to some degree.

----------


## small_caliber

> Some vettors are rostered on to work weekends. I haven't heard of any that are limited to not working after 5 pm. Although, winter time is hard on vettors that work rural areas in the evening. Missing letterbox numbers and rainy nights trying to find the right address can't be much fun. 
> 
> If you want your licence renewed then you're going to have to be prepared to make the time available. It's only once in 10 years. Applicants that expect everything to work in their favour is being unrealistic and unreasonable.


What a crock this is a public service the Police are providing, what other business takes the attitude of lets provide a service at the most inappropriate time of day to inconvenience those applying or renewing, most businesses would go broke in short order.
I requested an interview during the weekend and was flat out refused as the vetters aren't working during that time.
If the police provided vetting outside work hours I would think that the wait times would shrink dramatically as there would be a lot fewer cancelling appointments due to work






> I understand that but it hasn't got anything to do with what I was referring re. the Arms Safety and Cotrol entity and the Arms Officers and vettors who  now come under their control. They're at least trying to expedite renewal and new license applications.


How do you make out the Police are trying to expedite the process of getting a firearms license or a renewal processed?

They have made it so the interview process is at the most inconvenient time of day for a lot of New Zealanders, work hours, previously interviews were held during the evening which suited everyone that worked during the day.
Now some people have to apply for holidays so they can participate in an interview and be home for the security inspection, how is this expediting the process
My wife can only get 1/2 a day off work at a time, others may have to take longer off due to work location.
Setting up interviews by txt is an abysmal way of organising this as well, another way of delaying the process and blaming it on the applicant or referee.

Is it any wonder the wait times are so long, the police have done nothing at all to expedite the process.

----------


## 10-Ring

> What a crock this is a public service the Police are providing, what other business takes the attitude of lets provide a service at the most inappropriate time of day to inconvenience those applying or renewing, most businesses would go broke in short order.
> I requested an interview during the weekend and was flat out refused as the vetters aren't working during that time.
> If the police provided vetting outside work hours I would think that the wait times would shrink dramatically as there would be a lot fewer cancelling appointments due to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you make out the Police are trying to expedite the process of getting a firearms license or a renewal processed?
> ...


So, if you want to renew your driver licence or sit a driving test, arrange finance for a mortgage, visit an optometrist (as a few examples) you would expect those businesses to visit you after 5:30 p.m.or the weekend because it's so much of an inconvenience to yourself to organize this once every 10 years. I don't know what country you're living in but it can't be NZ. Besides, many vettors work in the evenings and the weekend's in this country i.e.NZ, But no, they don't exist where you live because its all a conspiracy theory by the police there to delay your licence renewal or first time licence.

----------


## Tommy

> So, if you want to renew your driver licence or sit a driving test, arrange finance for a mortgage, visit an optometrist (as a few examples) you would expect those businesses to visit you after 5:30 p.m.or the weekend because it's so much of an inconvenience to yourself to organize this once every 10 years. I don't know what country you're living in but it can't be NZ. Besides, many vettors work in the evenings and the weekend's in this country i.e.NZ, But no, they don't exist where you live because its all a conspiracy theory by the police there to delay your licence renewal or first time licence.


Drivers license: AA and some VTNZ are open for licensing and renewals on Saturdays and even Sundays
Optometrist: also open Saturdays and Sundays, just did that a month ago
My mortgage guy came to me, that's pretty much standard these days

So if it's all peachy, why are multiple mates a year overdue?

----------


## small_caliber

> So, if you want to renew your driver licence or sit a driving test, arrange finance for a mortgage, visit an optometrist (as a few examples) you would expect those businesses to visit you after 5:30 p.m.or the weekend because it's so much of an inconvenience to yourself to organize this once every 10 years. I don't know what country you're living in but it can't be NZ. Besides, many vettors work in the evenings and the weekend's in this country i.e.NZ, But no, they don't exist where you live because its all a conspiracy theory by the police there to delay your licence renewal or first time licence.


Well if the vetters here work in the evening those controlling the bookings are only booking them for between 8-4.30 and not for the evening or weekends, no conspiracy theory, just fact.
I can get my drivers license renewed during the weekend, see my Dr, optometrist after 5.pm, I can see my Dr on a weekend, I can get an eye exam on a Sunday.

The fact about it is that the system has been changed with no consultation and is operating in a way where the impact will/has increased wait times.
How can someone arrange time for a booking when they get notice today that their interview will be tomorrow?

The Police have gone back in time to operate in an era where the shops shut on Saturday and open on Monday.
Most businesses now operate at times that are convenient for their customers.

Were you part of the decision to change the system to what is in place now? Do you control and have oversight of the whole country or are your comments based on your experience only?

----------


## Sasquatch

> So, if you want to renew your driver licence or sit a driving test, arrange finance for a mortgage, visit an optometrist (as a few examples) you would expect those businesses to visit you after 5:30 p.m.or the weekend because it's so much of an inconvenience to yourself to organize this once every 10 years. I don't know what country you're living in but it can't be NZ. Besides, many vettors work in the evenings and the weekend's in this country i.e.NZ, But no, they don't exist where you live because its all a conspiracy theory by the police there to delay your licence renewal or first time licence.


Finance managers i.e. bank referee's _do_ visit after normal working hours and are quite accommodating. They want your money. More importantly they want _you_ to lend off them, so they can make a butt-tonne of money off of you from the interest repayments from the loan.

If banks didn't accommodate for making meetings after the usual 9-5pm they would lose out on key revenue & profits.

Defending the deposition that police are simply doing their best and that we should work around this abysmal situation that they have created, is only but pandering to them.

It is the worst the firearms licensing system has ever been in the entire history of New Zealand. Trying to say that it isn't that bad, or they are only doing what they can, comes across as naive & foolish.

----------


## 10-Ring

> Finance managers i.e. bank referee's _do_ visit after normal working hours and are quite accommodating. They want your money. More importantly they want _you_ to lend off them, so they can make a butt-tonne of money off of you from the interest repayments from the loan.
> 
> If banks didn't accommodate for making meetings after the usual 9-5pm they would lose out on key revenue & profits.
> 
> Defending the deposition that police are simply doing their best and that we should work around this abysmal situation that they have created, is only but pandering to them.
> 
> It is the worst the firearms licensing system has ever been in the entire history of New Zealand. Trying to say that it isn't that bad, or they are only doing what they can, comes across as naive & foolish.


In my smaller rural town none of those places are open after hours. Didn't realise that happens in larger urban areas. My apologies. Takes me two weeks to get a phone interview with my GP. No chance of a face to face.  

I never said any such thing as, "they are only doing what they can". As I mentioned earlier, some districts are definitely under performing and probably have been for a long time. It's unacceptable behaviour and I can understand an applicant's frustration with long waiting times. I have heard that those under-performer's are having pressure put on them to get up to speed. Whether they do or not remains to be seen. In contrast my B.O.P. district which comprises of Rotorua, Tauranga, Taupo and the South Waikato is one of the fastest in NZ with files being completed in a matter of months. 

Bear in mind that there is a serious shortage of trained vettor's currently throughout the country. Some are just burn't out from overwork and long hours and have resigned. They're normal people who want a life too. Also, take into account that the Arms Officer has numerous change of addresses to organise, multiple on-line ammunition purchase forms to process in an average day. B,C, and D endorsements where there are three face to face referee interviews to be done in addition to the applicant. That's not an excuse; it's just a reality. $126 for a 10 year A licence renewal is chicken feed.

As far as I know it used to be a virtual right to have a firearms licence in this country provided the applicant and the referees checked out. I have heard that our current government had that changed to a privilege last year (could be wrong about that). I'm sure our Bill of Rights has some control over that though if it is the case.

To have an independent commercial company take control of firearms licensing you'd be looking at paying close to a $1,000 because they would need to employ at least three times as many people as the police have working for them, pay them a decent wage, charge for every on-line application for ammo sales, change of address visits, plus every kilometre traveled by the vettor, some of which I've heard do massive k's. An independent company would be expecting to make a decent profit on top of that as well. They wouldn't be doing it out of sympathy to firearms licence applicant's that's for sure.

----------


## Allizdog

The way I see it, if the government wants to implement all these checks and balances, its on them to ensure they have the staff and procedures in order to have licenses processed within an acceptable time frame at the end of the day.

----------


## small_caliber

> In my smaller rural town none of those places are open after hours. Didn't realise that happens in larger urban areas. My apologies. Takes me two weeks to get a phone interview with my GP. No chance of a face to face.  
> 
> I never said any such thing as, "they are only doing what they can". As I mentioned earlier, some districts are definitely under performing and probably have been for a long time. It's unacceptable behaviour and I can understand an applicant's frustration with long waiting times. I have heard that those under-performer's are having pressure put on them to get up to speed. Whether they do or not remains to be seen. In contrast my B.O.P. district which comprises of Rotorua, Tauranga, Taupo and the South Waikato is one of the fastest in NZ with files being completed in a matter of months. 
> 
> Bear in mind that there is a serious shortage of trained vettor's currently throughout the country. Some are just burn't out from overwork and long hours and have resigned. They're normal people who want a life too. Also, take into account that the Arms Officer has numerous change of addresses to organise, multiple on-line ammunition purchase forms to process in an average day. B,C, and D endorsements where there are three face to face referee interviews to be done in addition to the applicant. That's not an excuse; it's just a reality. $126 for a 10 year A licence renewal is chicken feed.
> 
> As far as I know it used to be a virtual right to have a firearms licence in this country provided the applicant and the referees checked out. I have heard that our current government had that changed to a privilege last year (could be wrong about that). I'm sure our Bill of Rights has some control over that though if it is the case.
> 
> To have an independent commercial company take control of firearms licensing you'd be looking at paying close to a $1,000 because they would need to employ at least three times as many people as the police have working for them, pay them a decent wage, charge for every on-line application for ammo sales, change of address visits, plus every kilometre traveled by the vettor, some of which I've heard do massive k's. An independent company would be expecting to make a decent profit on top of that as well. They wouldn't be doing it out of sympathy to firearms licence applicant's that's for sure.


I am unsure why the firearms owners should meet the costs of this system that the police have implemented, the politicians put through laws with no consultation and used the public sympathy to back what they did, it was put in place for the "public" so they would "feel safer" so shouldn't the public fund it due to them being the targeted end user. 

Prior to these law changes the police were syphoning off money they were allocated by the government to finance the firearm compliance section to other areas of police work, should the police not repay that money because they used it for what it wasn't supposed to be used for.

The government has funded the police millions of dollars to carry out this work, and now the police have several hundred people working in the firearms compliance section, yet can't seem to put in place systems that work efficiently, more than 20 working days for an import permit, up to 2 years for a firearms license, nine months to contact someone who is renewing their f/l to organise an interview.

It wouldn't be an independent company managing firearms, it would be an independent government department set up as the Firearms business unit which would be funded by the government and the funding the police get for this would be transferred to the new government department.


Why do you think it would be an independent commercial company, where has that proposition come from?

The police have been allocated $52 million per year for the next four years to set up the firearms business unit, that is $1 million dollars per week for the next four years, yet by your reasoning the police are understaffed by two thirds, so would need approx 1500 people or more to administer the firearms business unit effectively.

----------


## 10-Ring

Well, we will have to see what happens. I heard about the increased funding. There are some really good districts that get licences processed in a reasonable and prompt time frame and then you have the others. The impression you get by some on this forum is that all firearm licensing districts are taking a year or more. I can understand the frustration and anger for those that  live in an area like that.

----------


## stretch

My timeline:

Renewal submitted: May 2021

Licence expired: June 2021. Cleared out safe and stored firearms and ammo with a licenced mate.

12 month extension granted: 08/10/2021. Took firearms and ammo back off mate.

Noticed 12 month extension was due to expire. Emailed Arms Office to get an update and maybe ( :XD: ) even an extension to the extension. Obviously got told no.

12 month extension expires: June 2022, as it was 12 months from original FAL expiry, not 12 months from the extension being granted in October 2021. Offload firearms and ammo again. This time to a different licenced mate.

Vetting interviews take place: Very early Sep 2022. During the day wasn't an issue in my case. I'm a shift worker, wife works just down the road and was interviewed at her place of work. Referee lives a block away and is retired. Interviewer was lovely, seemed scathing of Police and this govt in general, particularly regarding covid. I wondered if they were fishing to see what opinions I would open up about to a "sympathetic" bureaucrat.

3+ weeks later and still no FAL.

Total wait time since submitting the paperwork: 16 months so far. Not as bad as some, but bad enough.

----------


## JaSa

Misses applied for her first time/new FAL in March. Done the course 3 weeks later, interviews done all in one location within 2h end of August and her license came last week.

----------


## Hurricane

Just got mine in Queensland after applying in early Jan - well over 9 months. 
Annoying thing is I’m moving to ACT in Jan and will need a new one there.

----------


## Joe Schmo

Wellcould be worse. 
Im looking at how I would import firearms when I move there. They say, I need a firearm license but for the firearm license I have to have a interview and tests and a place to store in NZ and a referee of NZ whos known me for 3 years. Those are a lot of things that I cant do whilst out of the country. Trying to sort out a way.

----------


## Tall kiwi

> Misses applied for her first time/new FAL in March. Done the course 3 weeks later, interviews done all in one location within 2h end of August and her license came last week.


Bloody hell that is quick... Maybe I should move to the Waikato. Might get mine this side of Christmas...

----------


## Gruntled

Don't hold your breath here in the Waikato. I applied for renewal in February, despite 2 emails from me that the police replied to with confirmation they have the paperwork (one at 5 months of waiting)..............nothing. Mine expires in November, hopefully we will all be given an extension, but not holding out much hope.

----------


## Spanners

My renewal just took 19 months - Im Endorsed also. 

They couldnt organise a fuck in a whore house

----------


## 308

> My renewal just took 19 months - Im Endorsed also. 
> 
> They couldnt organise a fuck in a whore house


Couldn't run a bath
Kangaroo loose in the top paddock
The stairs don't reach the attic
A sandwich short of a picnic

The wheel is spinning, but the hamster has died

----------


## Sasquatch

> Don't hold your breath here in the Waikato. I applied for renewal in February, despite 2 emails from me that the police replied to with confirmation they have the paperwork (one at 5 months of waiting)..............nothing. Mine expires in November, hopefully we will all be given an extension, but not holding out much hope.


I find it interesting there are reports of people receiving their FAL or renewal _lightspeed_ quicker in comparison, than a majority of others <<< anecdotally. 

Make of this what you will but when I filled out a change of address form last year and had to query something over the phone, my local arms officer noted something that intrigued me. When I asked her when shall I expect a visit? To which she replied: "You probably won't get one, it's generally for those that have been flagged get one sooner rather than later." From her indication it might be a year away or it might not happen at all.

It's been 10 months and I'm still waiting.

----------


## Bent Barrel

I was a referee for a FAL renewal on the Saturday just gone, mate received confirmation of renewed license yesterday, 3 working days turn around, not out of the woods until the license is delivered…wait & see

----------


## mw28

Just renewed mine, took 9 months.

----------


## hamishg

Applied for new licence in October last year. Haven't been contacted re interviews yet...

----------


## SaladNZ

> I find it interesting there are reports of people receiving their FAL or renewal _lightspeed_ quicker in comparison, than a majority of others <<< anecdotally. 
> 
> Make of this what you will but when I filled out a change of address form last year and had to query something over the phone, my local arms officer noted something that intrigued me. When I asked her when shall I expect a visit? To which she replied: "You probably won't get one, it's generally for those that have been flagged get one sooner rather than later." From her indication it might be a year away or it might not happen at all.
> 
> It's been 10 months and I'm still waiting.


i did a change of addy in december last year, my arms officer just asked for pictures and a brief description of where it was. I last had an actual inspection 2 years prior when moving and they also did my pistol serial numbers too

----------


## 308

> Applied for new licence in October last year. Haven't been contacted re interviews yet...


That's rather shit

----------


## Nathan F

Got mine today with an extra 6 months on it. Process took 6 months. Southland.

----------


## OGM

I submitted my application in mid September and did the class early October. Referee #1 was interviewed last week and referee #2 this week. They are both in Auckland. I am now waiting for the AO to visit.

----------


## CovertHunter

I applied for as a new applicant on December 2020, I just had my interview last week almost 2 years to the day. I was very patient and didn't hurry them at all. Now i wait to see if a license shows up in the mail.

----------

